# Living Maestros Game- non Euro



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Our second set of nominations are in, and we're ready to begin the second part of the *Conductor Survivor Game*- Living Conductors edition.

The rules are the same the previous thread, with one small exception (which will be highlighted). Members of TalkClassical (and _only_ members of TalkClassical) may cast two plus (+) votes and two minus (-) votes per post, either splitting them one each, or giving both to one conductor. If voting, you must cast both your plus votes, and both your minus votes. A member may vote up to once per day.

Each conductor will start with +12 each. If a conductor reaches +24, that conductor becomes exalted and joins our part 3 merge thread. (See below for the European-born conductors previously nominated.) If a conductor reeaches zero (0), that conductor is relegated and eliminated from further consideration. A poster whose vote results in the advancement or dismissal will have the right to nominate a new conductor to take the place of the one no longer in the thread. A conductor so nominated must be *living*, and must have been born *outside* of Europe. Conductors nominated through the thread will also begin with +12 points.

The voting will end when 10 conductors are exalted, or when *10* (ten) conductors are relegated. (_This is the change. Before, it was 12 eliminations. We've never come anywhere near 12 eliminations. This added stricture should help prevent the thread from going on for TOO long a time._)

In the event that someone casts an invalid vote (not enough plusses/minuses, for instance), I ask for some self-policing in this manner. The first person noticing the invalid vote should call attention to it via a post. Then, the invalid vote may be modified via the edit process. Simple errors of arithmetic like not carrying over the correct number can simply be corrected by the first poster noticing them, by simply stating what the results of the correct arithmetic should be. Posters should not be discouraged from casting a valid vote by the presence of an uncorrected invalid vote. One may simply post in contingency, and we'll arrange for the appropriate modifications later.

Here are the living conductors exalted via our previous "Euro" thread: Gergiev, Jansons, Boulez, Abbado, Chailly, Haitink, C. Davis, Sawallisch, Muti, & N. Järvi. 10 "non-Euro" conductors will be added to their number, and our initial nominees are as follows:

*Seiji Ozawa* +12
*Charles Mackerras* +12
*Zubin Mehta* +12
*Kent Nagano* +12
*James Levine* +12
*Herbert Blomstedt* +12
*Leonard Slatkin* +12
*Michael Tilson Thomas* +12
*Gustavo Dudamel* +12
*David Zinman* +12

Please begin your voting now!


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

Seiji Ozawa +12
Charles Mackerras +12
Zubin Mehta +12
Kent Nagano +12
James Levine +13 (+1)
Herbert Blomstedt +12
Leonard Slatkin +12
Michael Tilson Thomas +13 (+1)
Gustavo Dudamel +11 (-1)
David Zinman +11 (-1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Seiji Ozawa +12
Charles Mackerras +12
Zubin Mehta +12
Kent Nagano +12
James Levine +15 (+2)
Herbert Blomstedt +12
Leonard Slatkin +12
Michael Tilson Thomas +13 
Gustavo Dudamel +9 (-2)
David Zinman +11


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Seiji Ozawa +13 (+1)
Charles Mackerras +12
Zubin Mehta +11 (-1)
Kent Nagano +12
James Levine +16 (+1)
Herbert Blomstedt +12
Leonard Slatkin +12
Michael Tilson Thomas +13
Gustavo Dudamel +8 (-1)
David Zinman +11


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Seiji Ozawa +14 (+1)
Charles Mackerras +12
Zubin Mehta +11
Kent Nagano +12
James Levine +16
Herbert Blomstedt +12
Leonard Slatkin +12
Michael Tilson Thomas +14 (+1)
Gustavo Dudamel +8
David Zinman +9 (-2)


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Seiji Ozawa +14 
Charles Mackerras +12
Zubin Mehta +11
Kent Nagano +12
James Levine +16
Herbert Blomstedt +14 (+2)
Leonard Slatkin +12
Michael Tilson Thomas +14 
Gustavo Dudamel +6 (-2)
David Zinman +9


----------



## Atabey (Oct 8, 2008)

Ozawa-14
Mackerras-12
Mehta-11
Nagano-12
Levine-16
Blomstedt-16 (+2)
Slatkin-12
MTT-14
Dudamel-4 (-2)
Zinman-9


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Seiji Ozawa 14 
Charles Mackerras 13 (+1)
Zubin Mehta 12 (+1)
Kent Nagano 11 (-1)
James Levine 16
Herbert Blomstedt 16* 
Leonard Slatkin 11 (-1)
Michael Tilson Thomas 14 
Gustavo Dudamel 4 
David Zinman 9

*Somebody help me out with the seminal Blomstedt recordings. I was 
VERY disappointed by his (extensively praised elsewhere) _Carmina Burana_.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Somebody help me out with the seminal Blomstedt recordings. I was
> VERY disappointed by his (extensively praised elsewhere) _Carmina Burana_.


I have that one, and like it (but my previous references of the piece are a bit limited, so...  ). The quintessential recordings would be (IMHO) his Beethoven cycle with the Staatskapelle Dresden, his (equally-praised, but more distinctive) Nielsen symphonies with San Francisco. I also like the Hindemith recordings he did with the SFS, as well as the performance of Mahler's 2nd with the same group.

As for others, I have read very positive reviews of his performance of Bach's Mass in B minor (you can hear him talk about it here). My collection of his recordings is still in the process of growing. *Atabey*, who is also a fan, may have other suggestions.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Seiji Ozawa 15 (+1)
Charles Mackerras 13 
Zubin Mehta 12 
Kent Nagano 11 
James Levine 16
Herbert Blomstedt 17 (+1) 
Leonard Slatkin 11 
Michael Tilson Thomas 14 
Gustavo Dudamel 2 (-2) 
David Zinman 9


----------



## Atabey (Oct 8, 2008)

Rondo said:


> I have that one, and like it (but my previous references of the piece are a bit limited, so...  ). The quintessential recordings would be (IMHO) his Beethoven cycle with the Staatskapelle Dresden, his (equally-praised, but more distinctive) Nielsen symphonies with San Francisco. I also like the Hindemith recordings he did with the SFS, as well as the performance of Mahler's 2nd with the same group.
> 
> As for others, I have read very positive reviews of his performance of Bach's Mass in B minor (you can hear him talk about it here). My collection of his recordings is still in the process of growing. *Atabey*, who is also a fan, may have other suggestions.


Did not heard his Mahler,but absolutely agree on Beethoven,Nielsen and Hindemith.I may add his Strauss.I have his Also Sprach Zarathustra,Eine Alpensinfonie,Ein Heldenleben,Tod & verklarung,Metamorphosen and Till Eulenspiegel and all rate 8-10 out of 10 in my book with the most honorable mention to Alpensinfonie.


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

Seiji Ozawa 13 (-2)
Charles Mackerras 13 
Zubin Mehta 12 
Kent Nagano 11 (+1)
James Levine 16
Herbert Blomstedt 17 
Leonard Slatkin 11 
Michael Tilson Thomas 14 
Gustavo Dudamel 2 
David Zinman 10 (+1)


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

Seiji Ozawa 13 
Charles Mackerras 13
Zubin Mehta 12
Kent Nagano 9 (-2) 
James Levine 16
Herbert Blomstedt 17
Leonard Slatkin 11
Michael Tilson Thomas 14
Gustavo Dudamel 4 (+2)
David Zinman 10 

Don't be foolish, Dudamel is a genius. The most talented conductor from this list I guess.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Seiji Ozawa 15 (+2)
Charles Mackerras 13
Zubin Mehta 12
Kent Nagano 9
James Levine 16
Herbert Blomstedt 17
Leonard Slatkin 11
Michael Tilson Thomas 14
Gustavo Dudamel 4
David Zinman 8 (-2)


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

Seiji Ozawa 15
Charles Mackerras 13
Zubin Mehta 12
Kent Nagano 9
James Levine 17 (+1)
Herbert Blomstedt 17
Leonard Slatkin 10 (-1)
Michael Tilson Thomas 15 (+1)
Gustavo Dudamel 4
David Zinman 3 (-1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Seiji Ozawa 15
Charles Mackerras 13
Zubin Mehta 12
Kent Nagano 9
James Levine 19 (+2)
Herbert Blomstedt 17
Leonard Slatkin 10 
Michael Tilson Thomas 15 
Gustavo Dudamel 3 (-1)
David Zinman 2 (-1)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Seiji Ozawa 15
Charles Mackerras 14 (+1)
Zubin Mehta 13 (+1)
Kent Nagano 8 (-1)
James Levine 19 
Herbert Blomstedt 17
Leonard Slatkin 9 (-1) 
Michael Tilson Thomas 15 
Gustavo Dudamel 3 
David Zinman 2 

P.S.: welcome to the thread, *nickgray*!


----------



## Atabey (Oct 8, 2008)

confuoco said:


> Don't be foolish, Dudamel is a genius. The most talented conductor from this list I guess.


Hahaha, hilarious one confuoco!

Ozawa-15
Mackerras-14
Mehta-13
Nagano-8
Levine-20 (+1)
Blomstedt-18 (+1)
Slatkin-9
MTT-14 (-1)
Dudamel-2 (-1)
Zinman-2


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Ozawa-15
Mackerras-14
Mehta-13
Nagano-8
Levine-20 
Blomstedt-18 
Slatkin-9
MTT-16 (+2)
Dudamel-1 (-1)
Zinman-1 (-1)

(I will not send anyone to the relegation chambers until I can actually think of someone to replace them... ugh)


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

Ozawa-13 (-2)
Mackerras-14
Mehta-13
Nagano-9 (+1)
Levine-20 
Blomstedt-18 
Slatkin-9
MTT-16 
Dudamel-1 
Zinman-2 (+1)


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

Ozawa-13 
Mackerras-14
Mehta-13
Nagano-7 (-2) 
Levine-20
Blomstedt-18
Slatkin-9
MTT-16
Dudamel-3 (+2)
Zinman-2


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

World Violist said:


> (I will not send anyone to the relegation chambers until I can actually think of someone to replace them... ugh)


Submitted for your consideration, here follows a partial list of non-European born living conductors, in alphabetical order... Marin Alsop, Daniel Barenboim, Myung-Whun Chung, James Conlon, James DePriest, Alan Gilbert, Stephen Gunzenhauser, Eliahu Inbal, Erich Kunzel, Andrew Litton, Keith Lockhart, Yannick Nézet-Séguin, Eve Queler, Gerard Schwarz, Robert Spano, Pinchas Steinberg, John Williams, Pinchas Zukerman.


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

Atabey said:


> Hahaha, hilarious one confuoco!


I think there exists some dudamelophobia, but I don't understand reasons. After 20 or 30 years (if things will go in order) he will be a legend forever...there will be Toscanini, Furtwängler, Karajan and...Dudamel. Remember my words.


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Submitted for your consideration, here follows a partial list of non-European born living conductors, in alphabetical order... Marin Alsop, Daniel Barenboim, Myung-Whun Chung, James Conlon, James DePriest, Alan Gilbert, Stephen Gunzenhauser, Eliahu Inbal, Erich Kunzel, Andrew Litton, Keith Lockhart, Yannick Nézet-Séguin, Eve Queler, Gerard Schwarz, Robert Spano, Pinchas Steinberg, John Williams, Pinchas Zukerman.


But you have to admit that rivality was much more bigger in European born living conductors thread...I am afraid that starting ten in Non-european thread should be also definitive. Now we are going to relegate Dudamel (and others too), but I doubt if someone from your list is better conductor than anyone already nominated.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

confuoco said:


> ...I doubt if someone from your list is better conductor than anyone already nominated.


I empathize with the sentiment, even if I don't entirely agree with it. Maybe _this_ is the thread where we should have taken more care not to nominate too many obviously _decent_ maestros initially. (I had spoken of the danger of this earlier.) In fact, I had mischievously considered nominating _Myung-Whun Chung_ with my final selection, just so we would have a serviceable whipping boy. Apologies to any readers who happen [somehow] to be fans of Chung's work.
As it is, Zinman's getting whipped pretty hard, anyway. Maybe we should consider a variant of the chess rule '50 moves without a pawn pushed or a piece captured...' [results in a draw].

Ozawa- 13
Mackerras- 14
Mehta- 13
Nagano- 7
Levine- 20
Blomstedt- 17 (-1)*
Slatkin- 9
Tilson Thomas-15 (-1)*
Dudamel- 3
Zinman- 4 (+2) Another case of spitting in the wind, probably- but I don't want Zinman to be the first to purgation!

*I really don't have a big agenda against these guys- it's just a case of placing my minuses in a spot where they're unlikely to do permanent harm.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Ozawa- 13
Mackerras- 14
Mehta- 13
Nagano- 7
Levine- 20
Blomstedt- 19 (+2)
Slatkin- 9
Tilson Thomas-15 
Dudamel- 1 (-2)
Zinman- 4


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ozawa- 13
Mackerras- 14
Mehta- 13
Nagano- 7
Levine- 22 (+2)
Blomstedt- 19 
Slatkin- 9
Tilson Thomas-15 
Dudamel- 0 (-1)
Zinman- 3 (-1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

New List

Ozawa- 13
Mackerras- 14
Mehta- 13
Nagano- 7
Levine- 22 
Blomstedt- 19 
Slatkin- 9
Tilson Thomas-15 
Zinman- 3 
Barenboim- 12


----------



## Atabey (Oct 8, 2008)

Ozawa-13
Mackerras-14
Mehta-13
Nagano-7
Levine-22 
Blomstedt-21 (+2)
Slatkin-9
MTT-14 (-1)
Zinman-3
Barenboim-11 (-1)


----------



## Atabey (Oct 8, 2008)

confuoco said:


> I think there exists some dudamelophobia, but I don't understand reasons. After 20 or 30 years (if things will go in order) he will be a legend forever...there will be Toscanini, Furtwängler, Karajan and...Dudamel. Remember my words.


That may be the case but i will still talk according to what i hear.After 2 recordings and 2 live experiences i find Dudamel quite ordinary.Philippe Jordan and Yannick Nezet-Seguin are to me far superior young conductors in terms of poetry and musicality.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*Ozawa-12 (-1)
Mackerras-14
Mehta-13
Nagano-7
Levine-22 
Blomstedt-20 (-1)
Slatkin-9
MTT-14 
Zinman-3
Barenboim-13 (+2)*

1. Mission one a qualified success- Zinman was NOT the first to purgation.
2. Even though Barenboim & Dudamel have formed a "mutual admiration society," the presence of Barenboim in this thread is, I think, an upgrade over Dudamel.
3. Zinman will probably be the next to go, anyway, but whoever gives him the last needle needs to ask... will I replace him with someone better??
4. I'm okay with Blomstedt's inevitable exaltation- I just want Jimmy to get there first!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Ozawa-12 
Mackerras-14
Mehta-13
Nagano-6 (-1)
Levine-22 
Blomstedt-21 (+1)1
Slatkin-9
MTT-14 
Zinman-2 (-1)
Barenboim-14 (+1)2

1. I have to say it is tempting to tie Blomstedt with Levine, but seeing that he has reached 20 my additional vote could be used elsewhere.

2. Generally, I like Barenboim more as a pianist. However, his approach (that is in _addition_ to his interpretation) to many of the pieces I've heard him conduct has certainly elevated my respect for him as a conductor.


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

Ozawa-11 (-1) 
Mackerras-14
Mehta-13
Nagano-8 (+2)
Levine-22 
Blomstedt-21 
Slatkin-9
MTT-14 
Zinman-2 
Barenboim-13 (-1)


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

Ozawa-12 (+1)
Mackerras-14
Mehta-13
Nagano-7 (-1)
Levine-23 (+1)
Blomstedt-21
Slatkin-9
MTT-14
Zinman-2
Barenboim-12 (-1)


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Ozawa-14 (+2)
Mackerras-13 (-1)
Mehta-13
Nagano-7
Levine-23 
Blomstedt-21
Slatkin-9
MTT-14
Zinman-1 (-1)
Barenboim-12


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*Ozawa-13 (-1) 
Mackerras-13
Mehta-13
Nagano-6 (-1)
Levine-24 (+1) FIRST EXALTATION
Blomstedt-21
Slatkin-9
MTT-14 
Zinman-2 (+1)*
Barenboim-12*

New addition to thread- Music Director for the LA Opera & *Ravinia Festival* Music Director....

*James Conlon*-12

*If you took a poll among Baltimore Symphony Orchestra musicians who performed under both Zinman & Alsop, and asked them which conductor _they_ preferred, I wonder what they would say...


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Ozawa-14 (+1) 
Mackerras-13
Mehta-13
Nagano-4 (-2) 
Blomstedt-22 (+1)
Slatkin-9
MTT-14 
Zinman-2 
Barenboim-12
Conlon 12


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

Ozawa-14
Mackerras-13
Mehta-13
Nagano-4
Blomstedt-22
Slatkin-8 (-1)
MTT-16 (+2)
Zinman-1 (-1)
Barenboim-12
Conlon 12


----------



## Atabey (Oct 8, 2008)

Ozawa-14
Mackerras-13
Mehta-13
Nagano-4
*Blomstedt-24 (+2)*
Slatkin-8
MTT-14 (-2)
Zinman-1
Barenboim-12
Conlon-12

Newcomer:Marin Alsop


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

Are you on a vendetta against me or something? lol I give up.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Rachovsky said:


> Are you on a vendetta against me or something? lol I give up.


Well, there is one thing I know of which Blomstedt and MTT have in common, which may or may not be a reason. (And, that may or may not infer that *Atabey* resides in or around the Bay area.)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Ozawa-14
Mackerras-13
Mehta-13
Nagano-4
Slatkin-8
MTT-14 
Zinman-1
Barenboim-14 (+2)
Conlon-12
Alsop 10 (-2)*

*Trinken wollt' ich: nun treff' ich auch Fraß!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Ozawa-16 (+2)
Mackerras-13
Mehta-13
Nagano-2 (-2)
Slatkin-8
MTT-14 
Zinman-1
Barenboim-14 
Conlon-12
Alsop 10


----------



## Atabey (Oct 8, 2008)

Rachovsky said:


> Are you on a vendetta against me or something? lol I give up.


Ahahaha,sorry mate.I noticed that when you mentioned.

I think MTT is not a very good conductor and i believe SFS performances under Blomstedt was far superior.About Salonen, his composing takes over his conducting,he conducts everything as if they are post-modern pieces.So...

This really got unfair.Thx for the warning,i will try to keep clear of conductors you vote positively.


----------



## Atabey (Oct 8, 2008)

Ozawa-15 (-1)
Mackerras-14 (+1)
Mehta-13
Nagano-2
Slatkin-9
MTT-14
Zinman-1
Barenboim-13 (-1)
Conlon-13 (+1)
Alsop-10


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ozawa-15 
Mackerras-16 (+2)
Mehta-13
Nagano-2
Slatkin-9
MTT-13 (-1)
Zinman-1
Barenboim-13 
Conlon-13 
Alsop-9 (-1)


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Ozawa-17 (+2)
Mackerras-16
Mehta-11 (-2)
Nagano-2
Slatkin-9
MTT-13
Zinman-1
Barenboim-13
Conlon-13
Alsop-9


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Ozawa-18 (+1)
Mackerras-16
Mehta-9 (-2)
Nagano-2
Slatkin-9
MTT-13
Zinman-1
Barenboim-14 (+1)
Conlon-13
Alsop-9


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

Atabey said:


> I think MTT is not a very good conductor and i believe SFS performances under Blomstedt was far superior.About Salonen, his composing takes over his conducting,he conducts everything as if they are post-modern pieces.So...
> 
> This really got unfair.Thx for the warning,i will try to keep clear of conductors you vote positively.


Oh you don't have to steer clear of those I give positive votes, I'm just picking at you. I do see why some people may not like Salonen; he said himself that he took up conducting to make sure his pieces were played, so I see your point. I haven't even heard many pieces with Blomstedt conducting other than his Mahler, so I can't even comment on that.



> Well, there is one thing I know of which Blomstedt and MTT have in common, which may or may not be a reason. (And, that may or may not infer that Atabey resides in or around the Bay area.)


Hmm, yes, I think I see what you mean. I had no clue this applied to Blomstedt though. I like him more now.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm not that familiar with Tilson Thomas. Based on what I have heard, I do highly regard his Copland recordings. However, _at this point_, Copland is about the only composer with whom I would place MTT as my first choice. The only other recordings of _Rodeo_ or Fanfare, etc... I have heard which come close are those by Bernstein (see the pattern emerging?).


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Ozawa-18 
Mackerras-16
Mehta-11 (+2)
Nagano-2
Slatkin-9
MTT-13
Zinman-1
Barenboim-14 
Conlon-13
Alsop-7 (-2)

The exalted (so far): Levine & Blomstedt

The relegated (to this point): Dudamel


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Ozawa-20 (+2)
Mackerras-16
Mehta-9 (-2)
Nagano-2
Slatkin-9
MTT-13
Zinman-1
Barenboim-14
Conlon-13
Alsop-7


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ozawa-20 
Mackerras-18 (+2)
Mehta-9 
Nagano-2
Slatkin-9
MTT-13
Zinman-1
Barenboim-14
Conlon-12 (-1)
Alsop-6 (-1)


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Ozawa-22 (+2)
Mackerras-18 
Mehta-9 
Nagano-RELEGATED (-2)
Slatkin-9
MTT-13
Zinman-1
Barenboim-14
Conlon-12 
Alsop-6

New conductor (or fresh _food_ for the grinder?): *Erich Kunzel*


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

Gee, real sorry to lose Nagano. Sigh .

Ozawa-20 (-2)
Mackerras-18 
Mehta-9 
Slatkin-9
MTT-13
Zinman-3 (+2)
Barenboim-14
Conlon-12 
Alsop-6 
Erich Kunzel-12


----------



## Atabey (Oct 8, 2008)

Ozawa-18 (-2)
Mackerras-19 (+1)
Mehta-9
Slatkin-9
MTT-13
Zinman-3
Barenboim-14
Conlon-13 (+1)
Alsop-6
Kunzel-12


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Ozawa-17 (-1)
Mackerras-19 
Mehta-9
Slatkin-9
MTT-13
Zinman-5 (+2)
Barenboim-14
Conlon-13 
Alsop-5 (-1)
Kunzel-12*

*Dear Erich: you're safe from me while Alsop lives.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Ozawa-18 (+1) 
Mackerras-19 
Mehta-9
Slatkin-8 (-1)
MTT-12 (-1)
Zinman-5 
Barenboim-14
Conlon-13 
Alsop-5 
Kunzel-13 (+1)

Marin, you're on your own. _Bonne chance!_


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Ozawa-20 (+2)
Mackerras-19
Mehta-9
Slatkin-8
MTT-12
Zinman-5
Barenboim-14
Conlon-13
Alsop-5
Kunzel-11 (-2)


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

Ozawa-18 (-2)
Mackerras-20 (+1)
Mehta-9
Slatkin-8
MTT-12
Zinman-6 (+1)
Barenboim-14
Conlon-13
Alsop-5
Kunzel-11


----------



## Atabey (Oct 8, 2008)

Ozawa-16 (-2)
Mackerras-22 (+2)
Mehta-9
Slatkin-8
MTT-12
Zinman-6
Barenboim-14
Conlon-13
Alsop-5
Kunzel-11


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Ozawa-17 (+1) 
Mackerras-22 
Mehta-9
Slatkin-6 (-2)
MTT-12
Zinman-6
Barenboim-15 (+1)
Conlon-13
Alsop-5
Kunzel-11


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Ozawa-16 (-1)* 
Mackerras-22 
Mehta-11 (+2) 
Slatkin-6 
MTT-12
Zinman-6
Barenboim-15 
Conlon-13
Alsop-4 (-1)
Kunzel-11

* again, it's a case of me "tapping" a minus in a place that doesn't figure to do great harm. However (having said that)... anyone ever read Carl Vigeland's _In Concert_??


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Ozawa-18 (+2)
Mackerras-22
Mehta-11 
Slatkin-6
MTT-12
Zinman-6
Barenboim-15
Conlon-13
Alsop-4 
Kunzel-9 (-2)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ozawa-18 
Mackerras-24 (+2)
Mehta-11 
Slatkin-6
MTT-12
Zinman-6
Barenboim-15
Conlon-13
Alsop-4 
Kunzel-7 (-2)

MacKerras has made it to paradise. Since I already added Barenboim to the list a week or so ago, and since I run out of ideas for new nominees (there are a few names I've been considering, but none that I feel that strong about) I'll leave it to the next poster who might want to enter a personal fave to list a new name. If it's against the rules just add the name of Inbal.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

jhar26 said:


> I'll leave it to the next poster who might want to enter a personal fave to list a new name. If it's against the rules just add the name of Inbal.


Mind-reader! That's _exactly_ whom I would have nominated had I been responsible for the next exit from the list!! So...

Ozawa- 17 (-1)
Mehta- 11
Slatkin- 6 
Tilson Thomas- 12
Zinman- 8 (+2)
Barenboim- 15
Conlon- 13
Alsop- 3 (-1)
Kunzel- 7
Inbal- 12

The exalted: Levine, Blomstedt, Mackerras
The relegated: Dudamel, Nagano


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Ozawa- 18 (+1)
Mehta- 11
Slatkin- 4 (-2) 
Tilson Thomas- 12
Zinman- 8 
Barenboim- 15
Conlon- 13
Alsop- 3 
Kunzel- 8 (+1)
Inbal- 12


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Ozawa- 19 (+1)
Mehta- 11
Slatkin- 4
Tilson Thomas- 12
Zinman- 8
Barenboim- 15
Conlon- 13
Alsop- 3
Kunzel- 9 (+1)
Inbal- 10 (-2)


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Ozawa- 21 (+2)
Mehta- 11
Slatkin- 4
Tilson Thomas- 12
Zinman- 8
Barenboim- 15
Conlon- 13
Alsop- 3
Kunzel- 7 (-2)
Inbal- 10


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

Ozawa- 19 (-2)
Mehta- 11
Slatkin- 5 (+1)
Tilson Thomas- 12
Zinman- 9 (+1)
Barenboim- 15
Conlon- 13
Alsop- 3
Kunzel- 7 
Inbal- 10


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Ozawa- 19 
Mehta- 11
Slatkin- 4 (-1) 
Tilson Thomas- 11 (-1)
Zinman- 9 
Barenboim- 17 (+2)
Conlon- 13
Alsop- 3
Kunzel- 7 
Inbal- 10


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Ozawa- 18 (-1) 
Mehta- 12 (+1)
Slatkin- 4 
Tilson Thomas- 11 
Zinman- 10 (+1) 
Barenboim- 17 
Conlon- 13
Alsop- 2 (-1)
Kunzel- 7 
Inbal- 10

@ *World*... I'm certainly not blaming you- but I gotta ask-- why're ya dawging out your homey?
(Have you got any 'inside information' for us?)


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

Ozawa- 18
Mehta- 14 (+2)
Slatkin- 4
Tilson Thomas- 11
Zinman- 10 
Barenboim- 17
Conlon- 13
Alsop- 1 (-1) 
Kunzel- 6 (-1)
Inbal- 10


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Ozawa- 18
Mehta- 14 
Slatkin- 2 (-2)
Tilson Thomas- 11
Zinman- 10 
Barenboim- 19 (+2)
Conlon- 13
Alsop- 1 
Kunzel- 6 
Inbal- 10


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ozawa- 18
Mehta- 14 
Slatkin- 3 (+1)
Tilson Thomas- 11
Zinman- 10 
Barenboim- 20 (+1)
Conlon- 13
Alsop- 1 
Kunzel- 4 (-2)
Inbal- 10


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

Ozawa- 17 (-1)
Mehta- 14 
Slatkin- 4 (+1)
Tilson Thomas- 11
Zinman- 11 (+1) 
Barenboim- 20 
Conlon- 13
Alsop- 1 
Kunzel- 3 (-1) 
Inbal- 10


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Ozawa- 18 (+1)
Mehta- 14 
Slatkin- 2 (-2) 
Tilson Thomas- 11
Zinman- 11 
Barenboim- 21 (+1) 
Conlon- 13
Alsop- 1 
Kunzel- 3 
Inbal- 10


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*Ozawa- 17 (-1)
Mehta- 15 (+1) 
Slatkin- 2 
Tilson Thomas- 11
Zinman- 12 (+1) 
Barenboim- 21 
Conlon- 13
Alsop- 0 (-1) RELEGATED 
Kunzel- 3 
Inbal- 10*

New nominee: Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 12


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

]Ozawa- 16 (-1)
Mehta- 15 
Slatkin- 4 (+2)
Tilson Thomas- 11
Zinman- 12 
Barenboim- 20 (-1) 
Conlon- 13
Kunzel- 3 
Inbal- 10[/B]
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 12


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Ozawa- 17 (+1)
Mehta- 15 
Slatkin- 3 (-1)
Tilson Thomas- 12 (+1)
Zinman- 12 
Barenboim-19 (-1) 
Conlon- 13
Kunzel- 3 
Inbal- 10
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 12


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Ozawa- 19 (+2)
Mehta- 15
Slatkin- 3
Tilson Thomas- 12
Zinman- 12
Barenboim-19
Conlon- 13
Kunzel- 1 (-2)
Inbal- 10
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 12


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Your humble dilettante (a former Cook County Illinois U.S.A. resident) welcomes *airad2* to the thread!
Here, you can do things the Cook County way- vote often!!
but please, no more than once per day- even WE have standards.

Ozawa- 18 (-1)
Mehta- 15
Slatkin- 2 (-1)
Tilson Thomas- 12
Zinman- 14 (+2)
Barenboim-19
Conlon- 13
Kunzel- 1 
Inbal- 10
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 12


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Ozawa- 20 (+2)
Mehta- 15
Slatkin- 2 
Tilson Thomas- 12
Zinman- 12 (-2)*
Barenboim-19
Conlon- 13
Kunzel- 1
Inbal- 10
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 12

*I should have taken Zinman out earlier (and I really could have!)... oh well...


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ozawa- 20 
Mehta- 15
Slatkin- 2 
Tilson Thomas- 12
Zinman- 12 
Barenboim-21 (+2)
Conlon- 12 (-1)
Kunzel- 1
Inbal- 10
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 11 (-1)


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Ozawa- 21 (+1) 
Mehta- 15
Slatkin- 1 (-1) 
Tilson Thomas- 12
Zinman- 12 
Barenboim-22 (+1)
Conlon- 12 
Kunzel- 1
Inbal- 9 (-1)
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 11


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Ozawa- 20 (-1) 
Mehta- 15
Slatkin- 1 
Tilson Thomas- 12
Zinman- 14 (+2)
Barenboim-22
Conlon- 12 
Kunzel- 1
Inbal- 9 
Nézet-Séguin- 10 (-1)

kind of hate to shave my own nominee... but Yannick is probably not top 10 material... yet-

Advanced: Levine, Blomstedt, Mackerras

Dismissed: Dudamel, Nagano, Alsop

On life support: Slatkin, Kunzel


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Ozawa- 22 (+2)
Mehta- 15
Slatkin- 1
Tilson Thomas- 12
Zinman- 13 (-1)
Barenboim-22
Conlon- 12
Kunzel- 0 (relegated)*
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 10
John Williams- 12

*I don't think we need to worry about "life support" for Kunzel anymore...


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

Ozawa- 20 (-2)
Mehta- 15
Slatkin- 3 (+2)
Tilson Thomas- 12
Zinman- 13 
Barenboim-22
Conlon- 12
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 10
John Williams- 12


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Ozawa- 22 (+2)
Mehta- 15
Slatkin- 3
Tilson Thomas- 12
Zinman- 11 (-2)
Barenboim-22
Conlon- 12
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 10
John Williams- 12


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*and eraser-man arrives on the scene...*

Ozawa- 20 (-2)
Mehta- 15
Slatkin- 3
Tilson Thomas- 12
Zinman- 13 (+2)
Barenboim-22
Conlon- 12
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 10
J. Williams- 12


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Ozawa- 20 
Mehta- 15
Slatkin- 2 (-1)
Tilson Thomas- 12
Zinman- 13 
Barenboim-23 (+1)
Conlon- 11 (-1)
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 10
J. Williams- 13 (+1)1

1. Much like my selection of Kunzel, my vote for Williams is based primarily on his interpretation of _contemporary_ (note emphasis) film scores--an arena which many conductors simply don't touch.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Ozawa- 22 (+2)
Mehta- 15
Slatkin- 2
Tilson Thomas- 12
Zinman- 11 (-2)
Barenboim-23
Conlon- 11
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 10
J. Williams- 13


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ozawa- 22 
Mehta- 15
Slatkin- 4 (+2)
Tilson Thomas- 12
Zinman- 11 
Barenboim-23
Conlon- 11
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 8 (-2)
J. Williams- 13


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Ozawa- 24 (+2--exalted (FINALLY))
Mehta- 15
Slatkin- 4
Tilson Thomas- 12
Zinman- 9 (-2)
Barenboim-23
Conlon- 11
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 8
J. Williams- 13
Robert Spano- 12


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Mehta- 15
Slatkin- 4
Tilson Thomas- 10 (-2)
Zinman- 11 (+2)
Barenboim-23
Conlon- 11
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 8
J. Williams- 13
Robert Spano- 12


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

That's what happens when I'm busy/away-- the overrated Ozawa gets his 'wings.'
Oh well at least he's not hanging around  .


Mehta- 15
Slatkin- 5 (+1)
Tilson Thomas- 10
Zinman- 11 
Barenboim-22 (-1)
Conlon- 11
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 9 (+1)
J. Williams- 11 (-1)
Robert Spano- 12


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Your humble dilettante (a former Cook County Illinois U.S.A. resident) welcomes *airad2* to the thread!
> Here, you can do things the Cook County way- vote often!!
> but please, no more than once per day- even WE have standards.


Thank you Chi. Unfortunately I'm underaged, which means I am breaking the law.  Oh well, I guess it doesn't matter in California.

Mehta- 15
Slatkin- 4 (-1)
Tilson Thomas- 11 (+1)
Zinman- 11 
Barenboim-21 (-1)
Conlon- 12 (+1)
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 9
J. Williams- 11
Robert Spano- 12


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Mehta- 15
Slatkin- 3 (-1)
Tilson Thomas- 11 
Zinman- 11 
Barenboim-21 
Conlon- 11 (-1)
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 9
J. Williams- 13 (+2)
Robert Spano- 12


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Mehta- 13 (-2)
Slatkin- 3
Tilson Thomas- 13 (+2)
Zinman- 11
Barenboim-21
Conlon- 11 
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 9
J. Williams- 13
Robert Spano- 12


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

Mehta- 13 
Slatkin- 4 (+1)
Tilson Thomas- 13 
Zinman- 11
Barenboim-20 (-1)
Conlon- 11 
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 10 (+1)
J. Williams- 12 (-1)
Robert Spano- 12


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mehta- 13 
Slatkin- 5 (+1)
Tilson Thomas- 13 
Zinman- 11
Barenboim-21 (+1)
Conlon- 10 (-1) 
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 10 
J. Williams- 11 (-1)
Robert Spano- 12


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Mehta- 13 
Slatkin- 4 (-1)
Tilson Thomas- 13 
Zinman- 11
Barenboim-22 (+1)
Conlon- 9 (-1) 
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 10 
J. Williams- 12 (+1)
Robert Spano- 12


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Mehta- 13
Slatkin- 4 
Tilson Thomas- 15 (+2)
Zinman- 9 (-2)
Barenboim-22
Conlon- 9 
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 10
J. Williams- 12
Robert Spano- 12


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Mehta- 13
Slatkin- 5 (+1) 
Tilson Thomas- 13 (-2)
Zinman- 10 (+1)
Barenboim-22
Conlon- 9 
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 10
J. Williams- 12
Robert Spano- 12

The exalted: LEVINE, BLOMSTEDT, MACKERRAS. OZAWA

The relegated: DUDAMEL, NAGANO, ALSOP, KUNZEL.

Yannick Nézet-Séguin news: Next season, he is scheduled to make his METropolitan Opera debut, conducting Bizet's *Carmen*.


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

Mehta- 13
Slatkin- 5
Tilson Thomas- 15 (+2)
Zinman- 10
Barenboim-20 (-2)
Conlon- 9
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 10
J. Williams- 12
Robert Spano- 12


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Mehta- 13
Slatkin- 5
Tilson Thomas- 15 
Zinman- 10
Barenboim-20 
Conlon- 7 (-2)
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 10
J. Williams- 14 (+2)
Robert Spano- 12


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Mehta- 13
Slatkin- 5
Tilson Thomas- 17 (+2)
Zinman- 8 (-2)
Barenboim-20
Conlon- 7 
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 10
J. Williams- 14
Robert Spano- 12


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Mehta- 15 (+2)
Slatkin- 5
Tilson Thomas- 15 (-2) 
Zinman- 8 
Barenboim-20
Conlon- 7 
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 10
J. Williams- 14
Robert Spano- 12


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Mehta- 15 
Slatkin- 5
Tilson Thomas- 13 (-2) 
Zinman- 8 
Barenboim-20
Conlon- 7 
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 10
J. Williams- 16 (+2)
Robert Spano- 12


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mehta- 15 
Slatkin- 6 (+1)
Tilson Thomas- 13 
Zinman- 7 (-1)
Barenboim-21 (+1)
Conlon- 7 
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 9 (-1)
J. Williams- 16 
Robert Spano- 12


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Mehta- 16 (+1) 
Slatkin- 5 (-1)
Tilson Thomas- 13 
Zinman- 7 
Barenboim-22 (+1)
Conlon- 6 (-1) 
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 9 
J. Williams- 16 
Robert Spano- 12


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

Mehta- 16 
Slatkin- 6 (+1)
Tilson Thomas- 13 
Zinman- 7 
Barenboim-21 (-1)
Conlon- 6 (-1) 
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 10 (+1) 
J. Williams- 15 (-1) 
Robert Spano- 12


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Mehta- 16
Slatkin- 6
Tilson Thomas- 15 (+2)
Zinman- 5 (-2)
Barenboim-21
Conlon- 6
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 10
J. Williams- 15
Robert Spano- 12


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for the post, *post*!

Mehta- 16
Slatkin- 8 (+2)
Tilson Thomas- 13 (-2) 
Zinman- 5 
Barenboim-21
Conlon- 6
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 10
J. Williams- 15
Spano- 12


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

Mehta- 16
Slatkin- 8
Tilson Thomas- 15 (+2)
Zinman- 5
Barenboim-21
Conlon- 5 (-1)
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 10
J. Williams- 14 (-1)
Spano- 12

Slatkin cannot be better than MTT, can he?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Mehta- 16
Slatkin- 8
Tilson Thomas- 17 (+2)
Zinman- 3 (-2)
Barenboim-21
Conlon- 5
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 10
J. Williams- 14
Spano- 12

Well this is an opinion board, anyway...


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Mehta- 17 (+1)
Slatkin- 8
Tilson Thomas- 17 
Zinman- 3 
Barenboim-21
Conlon- 3 (-2)
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 10
J. Williams- 15 (+1)
Spano- 12



World Violist said:


> Well this is an opinion board, anyway...


It's become a matter of plain rational selection among 10 _notable_ conductors (as opposed to simply outing the classical YouTube _deity_ as before) to a greater extent now than in any other point in the 'Survivor' games. In other words, my current voting (at least) isn't based on generalities (e.g. who is 'good' and who isn't), but simply: from whom have I heard the _most_ performances I _liked_ and from whom have I heard the most performances I _disliked_.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Rondo said:


> It's become a matter of plain rational selection among 10 _notable_ conductors (as opposed to simply outing the classical YouTube _deity_ as before) to a greater extent now than in any other point in the 'Survivor' games. In other words, my current voting (at least) isn't based on generalities (e.g. who is 'good' and who isn't), but simply: from whom have I heard the _most_ performances I _liked_ and from whom have I heard the most performances I _disliked_.


Yes, that's pretty much my rationale as well. That's really about the only way you really can do this board, I think; the way you can really separate these conductors into who you think is "good" or not is entirely based on individual perception and therefore isn't really gauging good vs. bad.

Haha... I'm realizing this is getting to be more of a popularity poll than anything else... great.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Mehta- 17
Slatkin- 10 (+2)
Tilson Thomas- 15 (-2)
Zinman- 3
Barenboim-21
Conlon- 3
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 10
J. Williams- 15*
Spano- 12

*just might sneak past the doorman.


Rachovsky said:


> Slatkin cannot be better than MTT, can he?


Well, Slatkin, like the ol' gray mare, ain't what 'ee used t'be... but he did take the St. Louis Symphony Orchestra and advanced it from being an interesting regional ensemble to being one of the great orchestras of the world... and I'm willing to give him some lifetime achievement consideration for that. Slatkin's departure from St. Louis was one of those career moves that hurt both parties...


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Mehta- 17
Slatkin- 10
Tilson Thomas- 17* (+2)
Zinman- 1 (-2)
Barenboim-21
Conlon- 3
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 10
J. Williams- 15
Spano- 12

This number is becoming very, very familiar to me...


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Mehta- 18* (+1)
Slatkin- 10
Tilson Thomas- 17
Zinman- 0 (-1) 
Barenboim-22 (+1)
Conlon- 2 (-1)
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 10
J. Williams- 15
Spano- 12

The newcomer is conductor laureate of an orchestra near my hometown who had introduced me to a number of great works, which even to this day do not leave me disappointed: *Robert Hart Baker*.


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

Mehta- 18 
Slatkin- 11 (+1)
Tilson Thomas- 17
Barenboim-21 (-1) 
Conlon- 2 
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 11 (+1)
J. Williams- 14 (-1)
Spano- 12
Robert Hart Baker-12


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*Mehta- 18 
Slatkin- 13 (+2)
Tilson Thomas- 15 (-2)
Barenboim-21 
Conlon- 2 
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 11 
J. Williams- 14 
Spano- 12
R H Baker-12*

please give us a short paragraph on Maestro Baker, if you're willing...


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mehta- 18 
Slatkin- 13 
Tilson Thomas- 15 
Barenboim-23 (+2)
Conlon- 1 (-1)
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 10 (-1)
J. Williams- 14 
Spano- 12
R H Baker-12


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Mehta- 16 (-2)
Slatkin- 13
Tilson Thomas- 17 (+2)
Barenboim-23
Conlon- 1
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 10
J. Williams- 14
Spano- 12
R H Baker-12


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Mehta- 16 
Slatkin- 14 (+1)
Tilson Thomas- 15 (-2)
Barenboim-24 (+1) EXALTED
Conlon- 1
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 10
J. Williams- 14
Spano- 12
R H Baker-12

new nominee- Kenneth Jean

The exalted: LEVINE, BLOMSTEDT, MACKERRAS, OZAWA, BARENBOIM

The relegated: DUDAMEL, NAGANO, ALSOP, KUNZEL, ZINMAN


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

Mehta- 16 
Slatkin- 14 
Tilson Thomas- 16 (+1)
[Conlon- 0 (-1) Relegated]
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 11 (+1)
J. Williams- 13 (-1)
Spano- 12
R H Baker-12
Kenneth Jean-12

I add JoAnn Falletta-12


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Mehta- 14 (-2)
Slatkin- 14
Tilson Thomas- 18 (+2)
Inbal- 9
Nézet-Séguin- 11
J. Williams- 13
Spano- 12
R H Baker-12
Kenneth Jean-12
JoAnn Falletta-12


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Mehta- 14 
Slatkin- 14
Tilson Thomas- 16 (-2)
Inbal- 11 (+2)
Nézet-Séguin- 11
J. Williams- 13
Spano- 12
R H Baker-12
Kenneth Jean-12
JoAnn Falletta-12


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Mehta- 14 
Slatkin- 12 (-2)
Tilson Thomas- 16 
Inbal- 11 
Nézet-Séguin- 11
J. Williams- 14 (+1)
Spano- 12
R H Baker-13 (+1)
Kenneth Jean-12
JoAnn Falletta-12

A brief note about Baker (b. New York): I was introduced to his conducting years ago, hearing a performance (recording) of _Finlandia_, _Night on Bald Mountain_, and _Polovtsian Dances_. I was immediately drawn to those works and composers. He is the current director of the St. Louis Philharmonic and York Symphony Orchestra (I am not familiar with his tenure with those, or other orchestras--there's not much to find while searching for his recordings--which I know can help more than my ranting in evaluating him). While studying at the Mozarteum in Salzburg he was a student of (and _I_ had learned this recently ) Bernstein and Karajan. He has also conducted many other orchestras around the world. More in-depth information can be found in a simple Google search of his name.


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

Mehta- 14 
Slatkin- 13 (+1)
Tilson Thomas- 17 (+1)
Inbal- 11 
Nézet-Séguin- 11
J. Williams- 12 (-2)
Spano- 12
R H Baker-13 (+1)
Kenneth Jean-12
JoAnn Falletta-12


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*Note re: ecg_fa's post*

Latest vote by ecg_fa is valid. We simply forgot to remove the (+1) from RH Baker when copying or quoting from the previous post. Carry on!


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Mehta- 12 (-2)
Slatkin- 13
Tilson Thomas- 19 (+2)
Inbal- 11
Nézet-Séguin- 11
J. Williams- 12
Spano- 12
R H Baker-13
Kenneth Jean-12
JoAnn Falletta-12


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Mehta- 14 (+2)
Slatkin- 13
Tilson Thomas- 17 (-2)
Inbal- 11
Nézet-Séguin- 11
J. Williams- 12
Spano- 12
R H Baker-13
Kenneth Jean-12
JoAnn Falletta-12


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

Mehta- 14 
Slatkin- 14 (+1)
Tilson Thomas- 16 (+1) 
Inbal- 11
Nézet-Séguin- 11
J. Williams- 10 (-2)
Spano- 12
R H Baker-13
Kenneth Jean-12
JoAnn Falletta-12


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Mehta- 14 
Slatkin- 12 (-2)
Tilson Thomas- 16 
Inbal- 11
Nézet-Séguin- 11
J. Williams- 11 (+1)1
Spano- 12
R H Baker-14 (+1)
Kenneth Jean-12
JoAnn Falletta-12

1. *ecg_fa*, I guess we both now know how damaging skipping a day on this game can be.


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

@Ecg_fa, I think you accidentally subtracted a point from MTT instead of adding one, so his score should be 17 now. Nonetheless, I'm sure chi will come around and subtract from him again


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Rachovsky said:


> @Ecg_fa, I think you accidentally subtracted a point from MTT instead of adding one, so his score should be 17 now.


Good catch, except that MTT stands @ 18, not 17 (honest to a fault, ain't I!) So correct tally is as follows:

Mehta- 14
Slatkin- 12
Tilson-Thomas- 18
Inbal- 11
Nézet-Séguin- 11
J. Williams- 11
Spano- 12
RH Baker- 14
Jean- 12
Falletta- 12

Exalted: Levine, Blomstedt, Mackerras, Ozawa, Barenboim

Relegated: Dudamel, Nagano, Alsop, Kunzel, Zinman, Conlon


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Mehta- 12 (-2)
Slatkin- 12
Tilson-Thomas- 20 (+2)*
Inbal- 11
Nézet-Séguin- 11
J. Williams- 11
Spano- 12
RH Baker- 14
Jean- 12
Falletta- 12 

*is this the first time MTT has broken 20???


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Mehta- 12
Slatkin- 12
Tilson-Thomas- 22 (+2)*
Inbal- 10 (-1)
Nézet-Séguin- 11
J. Williams- 11
Spano- 11 (-1)
RH Baker- 14
Jean- 12
Falletta- 12 


*Guys, don't be a pain on the a** and make the MTT struggle last longer.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Mehta- 12
Slatkin- 10 (-2)
Tilson-Thomas- 22
Inbal- 10 
Nézet-Séguin- 11
J. Williams- 13 (+2)
Spano- 11 
RH Baker- 14
Jean- 12
Falletta- 12 

MTT isn't the only 'see-saw' in this game right now.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Mehta- 12
Slatkin- 12 (+2) 
Tilson-Thomas- 20 (-2)
Inbal- 10 
Nézet-Séguin- 11
J. Williams- 13 
Spano- 11 
RH Baker- 14
Jean- 12
Falletta- 12 


MTT _WILL_ get exalted- (I'm just devoted to making it take a longer time.) How the thread moves forward AFTER that exaltation is what'll be interesting...


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

Mehta- 12
Slatkin- 12 
Tilson-Thomas- 22 (+2)
Inbal- 10 
Nézet-Séguin- 11
J. Williams- 11 (-2) 
Spano- 11 
RH Baker- 14
Jean- 12
Falletta- 12 

Sorry about botching the count last time . Thanks for catching.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Mehta- 10 (-2)
Slatkin- 12
Tilson-Thomas- 24 (+2--Exalted)
Inbal- 10
Nézet-Séguin- 11
J. Williams- 11
Spano- 11
RH Baker- 14
Jean- 12
Falletta- 12 
Alan Gilbert- 12

And this may well be where I step off the... podium... or whatever you want to call it. I know virtually none of the people left whom I would actually exalt.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Mehta- 12 (+2) 
Slatkin- 12
Inbal- 10
Nézet-Séguin- 11
J. Williams- 11
Spano- 10 (-1)
RH Baker- 14
Jean- 12
Falletta- 11 (-1) 
Alan Gilbert- 12

The next exaltation might very well wind up being... RH Baker.
Alan Gilbert is a worthy add... one thing we _do_ know-- he can conduct opera! 
Although I have seen it intimated that it was the NY Phil's plan to keep Muti around as Principal Guest while Gilbert eased into the role... but then Muti took the Chicago job and put an end to that...


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Mehta- 14 (+2) 
Slatkin- 11 (-1)
Inbal- 9 (-1)
Nézet-Séguin- 11
J. Williams- 11
Spano- 10 
RH Baker- 14
Jean- 12
Falletta- 11 
Alan Gilbert- 12

Personally, as much as I like Baker, I would like to see Mehta go _first_.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mehta- 14 
Slatkin- 12 (+1)
Inbal- 9 
Nézet-Séguin- 10 (-1)
J. Williams- 11
Spano- 9 (-1)
RH Baker- 14
Jean- 12
Falletta- 12 (+1)
Alan Gilbert- 12


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Mehta- 14 
Slatkin- 14 (+2)
Inbal- 9 
Nézet-Séguin- 10 
J. Williams- 11
Spano- 8 (-1)
RH Baker- 14
Jean- 11 (-1)*
Falletta- 12†
Alan Gilbert- 12

*yeah... I know he's my own nominee, but there's room for only four more... and I don't think he should be one of 'em.

†@*jhar*: JoAnn Falletta... the best female conductor currently alive? I'm suspending my negative to her to give you time to make the case!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Mehta- 16 (+2) 
Slatkin- 15 (-1)1 
Inbal- 8 (-1) 
Nézet-Séguin- 10 
J. Williams- 11
Spano- 8 
RH Baker- 14
Jean- 11 
Falletta- 12
Alan Gilbert- 12

1. I'm willing to resign to Slatkin's seemingly inevitable exaltation; however, in the overall order, I would prefer to see it happen with Mehta.


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

Mehta- 16 
Slatkin- 16 (+1) 
Inbal- 8 
Nézet-Séguin- 11 (+1) 
J. Williams- 9 (-2)
Spano- 8 
RH Baker- 14
Jean- 11 
Falletta- 12
Alan Gilbert- 12


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> †@*jhar*: JoAnn Falletta... the best female conductor currently alive? I'm suspending my negative to her to give you time to make the case![/SIZE]


O, I don't know. Every conductor does Beethoven or Mahler, but Falletta's most important work has to do with underrecorded American composers and female composers that are virtually ignored by others. Having 100 recordings of Mahler 2 out there is a luxury - her having made some good recordings of the works of, say, Barber, Tailleferre or Boulanger is just as important a contribution in my opinion.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mehta- 16 
Slatkin- 17 (+1)
Inbal- 8 
Nézet-Séguin- 11 
J. Williams- 9 
Spano- 7 (-1)
RH Baker- 14
Jean- 10 (-1)
Falletta- 13 (+1)
Alan Gilbert- 12


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Mehta- 16 
Slatkin- 16 (-1)
Inbal- 7 (-1) 
Nézet-Séguin- 11 
J. Williams- 10 (+1) 
Spano- 7 
RH Baker- 15 (+1)
Jean- 10 
Falletta- 13 
Alan Gilbert- 12


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Mehta- 17 (+1) 
Slatkin- 17 (+1)
Inbal- 7 
Nézet-Séguin- 11 
J. Williams- 10 
Spano- 6 (-1) 
RH Baker- 15
Jean- 9 (-1) 
Falletta- 13 
Alan Gilbert- 12


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

Mehta- 17 
Slatkin- 18 (+1) 
Inbal- 7 
Nézet-Séguin- 12 (+1)
J. Williams- 8 (-2) 
Spano- 6 (-1) 
RH Baker- 15
Jean- 9 (-1) 
Falletta- 13 
Alan Gilbert- 12


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Mehta- 18 (+1) 
Slatkin- 19 (+1) 
Inbal- 7 
Nézet-Séguin- 12 
J. Williams- 8 
Spano- 5 (-1) 
RH Baker- 15
Jean- 8 (-1) 
Falletta- 13 
Alan Gilbert- 12


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Mehta- 20 (+2)* 
Slatkin- 19 
Inbal- 7 
Nézet-Séguin- 12 
J. Williams- 8 
Spano- 5 
RH Baker- 15
Jean- 7 (-1) 
Falletta- 13 
Alan Gilbert- 11 (-1)

*one day, I'll post something about how there's this near-cult following around Carlos Kleiber (not to say I don't like a lot of what he does), but some measure of dismissiveness around Mehta. I think their similarities deserve exposition.


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

Mehta- 20 
Slatkin- 20 (+1) 
Inbal- 7 
Nézet-Séguin- 13 (+1) 
J. Williams- 6 (-2) 
Spano- 5 
RH Baker- 15
Jean- 7 
Falletta- 13 
Alan Gilbert- 11


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mehta- 20 
Slatkin- 21 (+1) 
Inbal- 7 
Nézet-Séguin- 13 
J. Williams- 6 
Spano- 4 (-1)
RH Baker- 15
Jean- 6 (-1)
Falletta- 14 (+1)
Alan Gilbert- 11


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Mehta- 22 (+2)
Slatkin- 21
Inbal- 7 
Nézet-Séguin- 13 
J. Williams- 6 
Spano- 2 (-1)
RH Baker- 14 (-1)*
Jean- 6
Falletta- 14
Alan Gilbert- 11

*Who is he?

This is a *VERY* sad list.  Personally, I would like to see Mehta exalted before Slatkin.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

airad2 said:


> This is a *VERY* sad list.  Personally, I would like to see Mehta exalted before Slatkin.


Tch. Fine then. I make my triumphant come-back...

Mehta- 24 (+2--Exalted)
Slatkin- 21
Inbal- 7 
Nézet-Séguin- 13 
J. Williams- 5 (-1) 
Spano- 1 (-1)
RH Baker- 14
Jean- 6
Falletta- 14
Alan Gilbert- 11

Next conductor is up to whoever is next, I'm not going to bother.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

The update...

The exalted... Levine, Blomstedt, Mackerras, Ozawa, Barenboim, Tilson-Thomas, Mehta

The relegated... Dudamel, Nagano, Alsop, Kunzel, Zinman, Conlon

on life support... Spano


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

World Violist said:


> Next conductor is up to whoever is next, I'm not going to bother.


O.K. then, I guess that'll be me...

Slatkin- 23 (+2)
Inbal- 7
Nézet-Séguin- 13
J. Williams- 5
Spano- 1
RH Baker- 13 (-1)
Jean- 6
JoAnn Falletta- 13 (-1)
Alan Gilbert- 11 
new nominee- Myung-Whun Chung (12)


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

[Slatkin- 24 (+1-- exalted)]
Inbal- 7
Nézet-Séguin- 13
J. Williams- 3 (-2)
Spano- 1
RH Baker- 13 
Jean- 6
JoAnn Falletta- 14 (+1)
Alan Gilbert- 11 
Myung-Whun Chung-12

I add: William Christie (b. in USA)-12


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Eliahu Inbal- 9 (+2)
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 13
John Williams- 3 
Robert Spano- 1
RH Baker- 12 (-1) 
Kenneth Jean- 6
JoAnn Falletta- 14 
Alan Gilbert- 11 
Myung-Whun Chung-12
William Christie -11 (-1)


----------



## Atabey (Oct 8, 2008)

Inbal-9
Nezet-Seguin-13
Williams-1 (-2)
Spano-1
Baker-12
Falletta-14
Gilbert-12
Chung-14 (+2) He did a terrfying Shostakovich 4 with Philadelphia Orchestra
Christie-11


----------



## Atabey (Oct 8, 2008)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Mehta- 20 (+2)*
> Slatkin- 19
> Inbal- 7
> Nézet-Séguin- 12
> ...


I would like to learn about those similarities very much,i do not see any in terms of their approach to music.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

We welcome *Atabey* back to the thread. 

Eliahu Inbal- 11 (+2)
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 13
John Williams- 1 
Robert Spano- 1
RH Baker- 11 (-1)
Kenneth Jean- 6
JoAnn Falletta- 14 
Alan Gilbert- 11 
Myung-Whun Chung-14
William Christie -10 (-1)

I know I said some snarky things about Chung early in this thread... 
but I won't stand in his way, if he gets some 10th-11th hour support.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*New update*

The exalted... Levine, Blomstedt, Mackerras, Ozawa, Barenboim, Tilson-Thomas, Mehta, Slatkin

The relegated... Dudamel, Nagano, Alsop, Kunzel, Zinman, Conlon

on life support... Spano, J. Williams


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Eliahu Inbal- 13 (+2)
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 13
John Williams- 1 
Robert Spano- 1
RH Baker- 10 (-1) 
Kenneth Jean- 6
JoAnn Falletta- 13 (-1) 
Alan Gilbert- 11 
Myung-Whun Chung-14
William Christie -10


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Eliahu Inbal- 14 (+1)
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 14 (+1)
John Williams- 1 
Robert Spano- 1
RH Baker- 10 (-1) 
Kenneth Jean- 6
JoAnn Falletta- 12 (-1) 
Alan Gilbert- 11 
Myung-Whun Chung-13 (-1)
William Christie -10


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Eliahu Inbal- 14 
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 14 
John Williams- 1 
Robert Spano- 1
RH Baker- 9 (-1) 
Kenneth Jean- 6
JoAnn Falletta- 13 (+1) 
Alan Gilbert- 11 
Myung-Whun Chung-12 (-1)
William Christie -11 (+1)


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

Eliahu Inbal- 14 
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 15 (+1) 
[John Williams- 0 (-1 Relegated]
Robert Spano- 1
RH Baker- 9 
Kenneth Jean- 5 (-1)
JoAnn Falletta- 13 (+1) 
Alan Gilbert- 11 
Myung-Whun Chung-12 
William Christie -12 (+1)

I add James De Priest-12


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Eliahu Inbal- 16 (+2) 
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 15 
Robert Spano- 1
RH Baker- 8 (-1) 
Kenneth Jean- 5 
JoAnn Falletta- 13 
Alan Gilbert- 11 
Myung-Whun Chung-12 
William Christie -11 (-1) 
James De Priest-12


----------



## Atabey (Oct 8, 2008)

Inbal-16
Seguin-15
Spano-1
Baker-6 (-2)
Jean-5
Falletta-13
Gilbert-11
Chung-13 (+1)
Christie-11
DePriest-13 (+1)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Eliahu Inbal- 16 
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 17 (+2) 
Robert Spano- 1
RH Baker- 6 
Kenneth Jean- 5 
JoAnn Falletta- 13 
Alan Gilbert- 11 
Myung-Whun Chung-13 
William Christie - 9 (-2) 
James De Priest-13


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Eliahu Inbal- 18 (+2) 
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 17 
Robert Spano- 1
RH Baker- 5 (-1) 
Kenneth Jean- 5 
JoAnn Falletta- 13 
Alan Gilbert- 11 
Myung-Whun Chung-13 
William Christie - 8 (-1) 
James De Priest-13


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

Eliahu Inbal- 17 (-1) 
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 17 
Robert Spano- 1
RH Baker- 5 
Kenneth Jean- 5 
JoAnn Falletta- 13 
Alan Gilbert- 10 (-1) 
Myung-Whun Chung-13 
William Christie - 10 (+2) 
James De Priest-13


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Aw, Chi, I'll keep you company, though I dare say, this is a very frightening list.

Eliahu Inbal- 18 (+1) 
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 17 
Robert Spano- 1
RH Baker- 4 (-1)
Kenneth Jean- 5 
JoAnn Falletta- 13 
Alan Gilbert- 10 
Myung-Whun Chung-13 
William Christie - 9 (-1)
James De Priest-14 (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Eliahu Inbal- 18 
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 17 
Robert Spano- 1
RH Baker- 2 (-2)
Kenneth Jean- 5 
JoAnn Falletta- 14 (+1)
Alan Gilbert- 10 
Myung-Whun Chung-13 
William Christie - 10 (+1)
James De Priest-14


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

airad2 said:


> Aw, Chi, I'll keep you company, though I dare say, this is a very frightening list.


Only two names left to go... so it's probably not as bad as all that. Inbal has the podium in Prague, which is one nice assignment. Msr. Nézet-Séguin has the baton in Montreal... so that's not bad, either--

Eliahu Inbal- 18 
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 19 (+2) 
Robert Spano- 1
RH Baker- 2*
Kenneth Jean- 4 (-1) 
JoAnn Falletta- 14 
Alan Gilbert- 10 
Myung-Whun Chung-13 
William Christie - 9 (-1)
James De Priest-14

*_wo ist_ *Rondo*?! I hope he's okay...


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Eliahu Inbal- 20 (+2) 
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 19 
Robert Spano- 1
RH Baker- 2
Kenneth Jean- 3 (-1) 
JoAnn Falletta- 14 
Alan Gilbert- 10 
Myung-Whun Chung-13 
William Christie - 8 (-1)
James De Priest-14


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

Eliahu Inbal- 20 
Yannick Nézet-Séguin-20(+1) 
Robert Spano- 1
RH Baker- 2
Kenneth Jean- 1 (-2) 
JoAnn Falletta- 14 
Alan Gilbert- 10 
Myung-Whun Chung-13 
William Christie - 9 (+1)
James De Priest-14


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I'll try to start helping out some...

Eliahu Inbal- 22 (+2)
Yannick Nézet-Séguin-20
Robert Spano- 1
RH Baker- 2
Kenneth Jean- 1
JoAnn Falletta- 14
Alan Gilbert- 10
Myung-Whun Chung-11 (-2)
William Christie - 9
James De Priest-14


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Eliahu Inbal- 22 
Yannick Nézet-Séguin-21 (+1)
Robert Spano- 2 (+1)
RH Baker- 2
Kenneth Jean- 1
JoAnn Falletta- 14
Alan Gilbert- 9 (-1)
Myung-Whun Chung-11 
William Christie - 8 (-1)
James De Priest-14


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Eliahu Inbal- 23 (+1)*
Yannick Nézet-Séguin-22 (+1)
Robert Spano- 1 (-1)
RH Baker- 1 (-1)
Kenneth Jean- 1
JoAnn Falletta- 14
Alan Gilbert- 9
Myung-Whun Chung-11
William Christie - 8
James De Priest-14

*I'm not really doing much other than setting up for a massacre... but I'm still putting thought into this. I just don't want to be forced into choosing another conductor for the simple reason that I don't know any.


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

Eliahu Inbal- 23 (+1)
[Yannick Nézet-Séguin-24 (+2)--elevated]
Robert Spano- 1 (-1)
RH Baker- 1 (-1)
[Kenneth Jean- 0 (-1) -relegated]
JoAnn Falletta- 14
Alan Gilbert- 7 (-1)
Myung-Whun Chung-11
William Christie - 8
James De Priest-14

I add Gerard Schwarz-12


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Eliahu Inbal- 24 (+1: exalted!)
Robert Spano- 1 
RH Baker- 1 
JoAnn Falletta- 13 (-1)
Alan Gilbert- 8 (+1) 
Myung-Whun Chung-11
William Christie - 7 (-1)
James De Priest-14
Gerard Schwarz-12
Andrew Litton- 12*

*added as ECG FA forgot to enter new nominees for both the exalted entry, and the relegated one... not that it matters.

This thread is now concluded: the exalted conductors from _this_ thread- Levine, Blomstedt, Mackerras, Ozawa, Barenboim, Tilson-Thomas, Mehta, Slatkin, Nézet-Séguin & Inbal, will be joined by the "Euro" nominees Gergiev, Jansons, Boulez, Abbado, Chailly, Haitink, C. Davis, Sawallisch, Muti & N. Järvi in a 20-deep "merge thread" to be posted on or before 16 May.

Rather than place these luminaries in a poll, my current idea is to start all nominees with +12, and have a "knock-out" format with TWO (2) minus votes & ONE (1) plus vote per daily cast, until only one remains! It should lead to more participation than a survey that had at or around 12 voters. I am (as always) open to alternative suggestions from our participants.

*Once more, a big thanks to everyone involved...*CTP


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Rather than place these luminaries in a poll, my current idea is to start all nominees with +12, and have a "knock-out" format with TWO (2) minus votes & ONE (1) plus vote per daily cast, until only one remains! It should lead to more participation than a survey that had at or around 12 voters. I am (as always) open to alternative suggestions from our participants.[/QUOTE]

It sounds like an interesting idea, to be sure!

WV


----------

